# DP/DR?



## lilames (May 29, 2007)

hey, i'm pretty sure I have DP/DR from what I've read, but I just wanted to clarify.. Well, when I first felt this it was at school and I almost felt like I was going to pass out and the bright lights were too much to handle. I felt like I was going to disappear, and I was scared and just wanted to get out of the class room but I didn't want to just get up and leave because then I knew everyone would wonder why I was getting up and leaving. Then another time I was in class, I almost felt like people couldn't see me, but I knew I was there...and then I heard this girl say my name, so I knew I was still in fact there still. I don't know- It's just so hard to explain these feelings, but yeah. Does anyone know or understand why bright lights make it worse? It sucks because I have this feeling everyday now and I don't want to go out of my house, and I won't drive and I've seen a psychologist and a psychiatrist and just no one seems to be able to help me. I just want to be normal again and start living my life and being happy again.. someone please respond if you can! thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe you do... although I can not say for sure. I beleive I have it... although it could be something esle.

Have you read the info on the front page about DP/DR?:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com



> Depersonalization : A frightening and/or disturbing experience of not being within one's own body or of being in immediate danger of vanishing/separating from reality ? often described as the sensation of living inside a dream. Although cognitive functioning remains intact, the sufferers feel disconnected from their sense of self and often interpret it ?as if I am losing my mind.?
> ? My hands feel like they're made of paper, or like they belong to someone else.? ?My own face in a mirror seems foreign, like I have never really seen it before this moment?? ?I cannot feel my body, not truly numb, but it is as if I have disappeared into myself, beyond my own flesh and blood??
> ?Sometimes I literally wonder if I am already dead and existing as a ghost?it feels like my soul is trying to leave its shell and I am fighting with all my strength to hold it inside this body. I don't know if I'm dreaming or awake; I must be going insane?to feel my self wafting away?I know it is only a matter of time??
> 
> ...


Do you relate to any of that?


----------



## lilames (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, I have some of the symptoms but not all of it. I just don't know what else I could have.


----------



## lilames (May 29, 2007)

I saw a Nurse Practioner today who is also a mental health specialist. I told her everything that has been going on and I even started crying cuz this has been so upsetting for me and has been ruining my life, and she wrote me a prescription for Lexapro because I told her I've been on ativan and klonopin and both didn't work. Anyone try Lexapro before? Do you think it works for DP/DR at all?


----------

